# Μη σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία τους — έχουν κι άλλες



## nickel (Feb 4, 2016)

Στο νήμα αυτό προτείνω να συγκεντρώσουμε *λέξεις με δύο ή περισσότερες σημασίες* που μπορεί να γίνουν πεπονόφλουδες σαν τις ψευδόφιλες (εδώ) επειδή μας δημιουργούν μια *απατηλή αίσθηση σιγουριάς*. Ίσως μάθαμε νωρίς την πιο συνηθισμένη σημασία τους, αγνοούμε ή ξεχνάμε τις *άλλες (παραπλήσιες ή και εντελώς διαφορετικές) σημασίες* και, όταν τις βρούμε στη μεταφραστική δουλειά μας και ταιριάζει λίγο-πολύ η γνωστή σημασία στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο, χαρωποί και χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη πατάμε πάνω στην πεπονόφλουδα: γράφουμε τη γνωστή σημασία *χωρίς να προβληματιστούμε και χωρίς να ανοίξουμε λεξικό*. Και τρώμε τα μούτρα μας.

Εδώ λοιπόν θέλουμε λέξεις που πληρούν τους εξής όρους:

1. Έχουν δύο ή περισσότερες σημασίες.
2. Η μία σημασία είναι αρκετά γνωστή και συνηθισμένη. (Υπογραμμίζω αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω για «απατηλή αίσθηση σιγουριάς».)
3. Κάποια άλλη σημασία της είναι λιγότερο γνωστή, με αποτέλεσμα συχνά η συγκεκριμένη σημασία να αποδίδεται με τη λιγότερο αντίστοιχη ή εντελώς άσχετη πρώτη σημασία.
4. Έχουμε δει να συμβαίνει αυτό το παραπάνω ή περιμένουμε να το δούμε να συμβαίνει από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη.

Πολλές απ' αυτές τις λέξεις τις έχουν επισημάνει εδώ κι εκεί, στο νήμα με τις γκάφες ή αλλού. Ας προσθέσουμε συνδέσμους αν τις βρούμε στο δρόμο μας ή ας τις ξαναγράψουμε με τη νέα ματιά. Μεταφέρω παραδείγματα που γέννησαν αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2016)

(Από το νήμα με τα λάθη)

2) Όπως πάντα, αποδεικνύεται ότι τα χειρότερα μεταφραστικά λάθη γίνονται όταν νομίζεις ότι ξέρεις κάτι και δεν το ψάχνεις. Αλλιώς, ακόμα και η δυσκολότερη έννοια είναι εύκολη μεταφραστικά όταν συνειδητοποιείς ότι δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει και αναγκάζεσαι να το ψάξεις. Εννοείται ότι μιλάω και από προσωπική πείρα: Πριν από τρεις μέρες παρέδωσα μια μετάφραση όπου είχα αποδώσει τον farmer ως «αγρότης». Τι πιο απλό, ε; Farmer, αγρότης. Έλα όμως που δεν σήμαινε αυτό. Σήμαινε «a person who undertakes some service at a fixed price». 

*farm•er *(ˈfɑr mər) _n.
__*1. a person who operates a farm or cultivates land.*
*2. an unsophisticated person from a rural area; yokel.*
*3. a person who undertakes some service at a fixed price.*
*4. a person who undertakes the collection of taxes, duties, etc., paying a fixed sum for the privilege of keeping what is collected.*
_
Ευτυχώς για μένα, μετέφραζα επεισόδια σειράς και δυο μέρες μετά ξαναεμφανίστηκε ο ίδιος τύπος στους διαλόγους. Εκεί κάτι με φώτισε, δεν μου κόλλαγε πλέον ο αγρότης. (Εννοείται ότι στη Magenta δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη έννοια εκτός από τον αγρότη.) Και ευτυχώς, μπόρεσα να στείλω διόρθωση, παρά το γεγονός ότι το επεισόδιο είχε φύγει από τα χέρια του επιμελητή -- που επίσης δεν είχε προσέξει τίποτα περίεργο στην απόδοσή μου.


----------



## Earion (Feb 4, 2016)

Α, μα βέβαια, tax farmer είναι ο εκμισθωτής φόρων. Από την Αρχαιότητα μέχρι τον εικοστό αιώνα, μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το σύγχρονο κράτος όπως το ξέρουμε, με εφορίες και εισπρακτικές αρχές, τους φόρους τους έβγαζαν οι αρχές σε πλειστηριασμό. Ο πλειοδότης πλήρωνε τα λεφτά στο δημόσιο ταμείο και μετά, με δικά του μέσα, τα εισέπραττε από τους φορολογούμενους.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 4, 2016)

Βεβαίως φοροεκμίσθωση το tax farming, και το σχετικό ρήμα: to farm out (taxes, dues, etc.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2016)

Το ότι το farmer έχει δεύτερη έννοια το έμαθα από τα CRPG, την δεκαετία του '90. Η τακτική συλλογής πόντων εμπειρίας, χρυσού ή αντικειμένων ονομάζεται farming (στα ελληνικά φαρμάρισμα) από τότε που μπορώ να θυμηθώ. Η πλήρης έννοια είναι αυτή:

Farming refers to a gaming tactic where a player, or someone hired by a player, performs repetitive actions to gain experience, points or some form of in-game currency. Farming usually involves staying in a game area with a spawn point that generates endless numbers of items or enemies. The player collects the items or continuously kills the enemies for the experience, points and currency.

Farming is also known as gold farming or experience (XP) farming.

Farming is just like grinding experience points early in a game to expedite battle advancement. In fact, farming is extreme grinding. 

A wealthy gamer may outsource farming by using real currency to purchase game items or hire a farmer from another country to play a character while offline. *In 2005, an estimated 100,000 Chinese gamers were employed as full-time farmers by role-playing gamers (RPG) in other countries*. In May 2011, the Guardian reported that Chinese prisoners were forced to farm items and experience that were sold to online gamers, with proceeds directed to the prison. 

https://www.techopedia.com/definition/19278/farming


Βέβαια χωρίς το κατάλληλο context είναι δύσκολο να πεις ποια έννοια του farmer χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά αυτή είναι μια ακόμη περίπτωση όπου το να είσαι/ήσουν gamer σε βγάζει ασπροπρόσωπο. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2016)

*mill*

Μια που λέμε για τους αγρότες που δεν είναι αγρότες, να πω κι εγώ την άλλη λέξη που έχω δει να μπερδεύει, τον μύλο που δεν είναι μύλος αλλά εργοστάσιο. 
Mill 1. a building equipped with machinery for grinding grain into flour.
2. a factory fitted with machinery for a particular manufacturing process.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2016)

Άλλο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα αυτό του δημοσιογράφου που ήξερε μόνο τη γραβάτα, αλλά όχι την ισοπαλία.

Επίσης, δική μου κοτσάνα σε υπότιτλο όταν μπέρδεψα το ποτό gin με την εκκοκκιστική μηχανή gin.
gin = ουσ. εκκοκκιστική μηχανή βαμβακιού: cotton gin mill βαμβακοεκκοκκιστήριο # (το ποτό) τζιν


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

*Battery*
Η αναζήτηση στο google βγάζει πρώτη την μπαταρία, τον συσσωρευτή ηλεκτρικής ενεργείας. Battery όμως ονομάζεται κι η επίθεσις. Η διαφορά με το assault είναι ότι για να στοιχειοθετηθεί battery πρέπει να υπάρξει σωματική επαφή. Αντίθετα, στο assault η σωματική επαφή δεν είναι απαραίτητη. Υπάρχει είτε verbal assault είτε physical assault.
Ο Σαραντάκος έχει γράψει στο ιστολόγιό του για λάθη σε υποτίτλους του ConnX TV. Έχει παραθέσει μερικές φράσεις μία εκ των οποίων είναι η ακόλουθη.
_Ποιος διέπραξε μπαταρία;_

Επίσης, στο Όπλο του Πυροβολικού η λέξη battery χρησιμοποιείται για την υπομονάδα ή την μονάδα (δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ). Αν το Battery of Artillery είναι υπομονάδα (λόχος, company) στα ελληνικά πρέπει να αποδοθεί ως Πυροβολαρχία. Αν ο όρος αναφέρετε σε μονάδα (τάγμα, battalion) τότε στα ελληνικά πρέπει να αποδοφεί ως Μοίρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2016)

Αφού έπιασες την μπαταρία, να και η *μπαταρία στο καλλιτεχνικό σκάκι*.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> Πρόκειται λοιπόν για μια πυροβολαρχία.
> 
> battery
> 4.a. A number of pieces of artillery placed in juxtaposition for combined action; in Military use, the smallest division of artillery for tactical purposes (corresponding to a company of infantry). (OED)
> ...






daeman said:


> ...
> Σήμερα όμως η μπαταρία δεν παραπέμπει στην μπατερία (ούτε καν στην μπαταριά), οπότε συντάσσομαι κι εγώ με τον Δόκτορα.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία, μια κι έγραψα την *μπατερία*:
> ...


.....


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2016)

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η πλέον διαδεδομένη έννοια της μπαταρίας είναι σύγχρονη. Η αρχική έννοια ήταν το χτύπημα και η ρίζα της μάς έχει δώσει και το debate.


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 7, 2016)

Δεν είναι το δίβατον η ρίζα του debate;*

Όσο για την σύγχρονη χρήση, απορίας άξιο είναι πως προέκυψε. Συσσωρευτής ενεργείας είναι, πώς σχετίστηκε με το battery;



*(μπλακ) χιούμορ κάνω, μην με παρεξηγήσετε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2016)

Υποθέτω με κάποια ανάμειξη του _charge_, που ήδη σήμαινε _φορτίο_ και _επιτίθεμαι_. Με την ανακάλυψη του ηλεκτρισμού, η λέξη charge επεκτάθηκε στη σημασία του ηλεκτρικού φορτίου.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2016)

...
[βεν. bataria `*συστοιχία κανονιών*, εργαλεία της κουζίνας΄ με αλλ. της σημ. κατά το γαλλ. batterie `_συστοιχία κανονιών, σύνολο εργαλείων που λειτουργούν μαζί, *συστοιχία ηλεκτρικών στηλών*΄_]

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=μπαταρία&sin=all




dharvatis said:


> Θεωρείτε σωστό τον όρο «*συστοιχία μπαταριών*», δεδομένου ότι η λέξη «μπαταρία» σημαίνει «ηλεκτρική συστοιχία»; Νομίζω ότι το «ηλεκτρική συστοιχία» παλιότερα λεγόταν πολύ (και ίσως λέγεται ακόμα στον Ελληνικό Στρατό, το οχυρό της καθαρεύουσας).





daeman said:


> Και όχι μόνο πολύ παλιά, αλλά και πρόσφατα, σε ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία του 2006 (και σε ΦΕΚ του 2010):
> ​Για τους σκοπούς της παρούσας οδηγίας, ισχύουν οι ακόλουθοι ορισμοί:
> 
> 1. «ηλεκτρική στήλη» ή «συσσωρευτής»: κάθε πηγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, που παράγεται από άμεση μετατροπή χημικής ενέργειας, αποτελούμενη από ένα ή περισσότερα πρωτογενή στοιχεία μπαταρίας (μη επαναφορτιζόμενα) ή αποτελούμενη από ένα ή περισσότερα δευτερογενή στοιχεία μπαταρίας (επαναφορτιζόμενα)·
> ...


*συστοιχία μπαταριών

*μπαταριά η: (παρωχ.) ομοβροντία. 
[τουρκ. batar(ya) [batá-] -ιά < βεν. bataria (δες στο _μπαταρία_)]


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 8, 2016)

*race*

Με την ευκαιρία μιας σχετικής ερώτησης στο Proz: το ρήμα _race_ δεν σημαίνει μόνο «τρέχω σε αγώνα», αλλά και «λειτουργώ γρήγορα» (_racing heart, racing engine_).


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2016)

...
*race *(verb)

1. [NO OBJECT] Compete with another or others to see who is fastest at covering a set course or achieving an objective: 
_'the vet took blood samples from the horses before they raced'
_[WITH OBJECT]: '_two drivers *raced each other* through a housing estate'_

1.1. Compete regularly in races as a sport or leisure activity: _'next year, he raced again for the team'_

1.2. [WITH OBJECT] Prepare and enter (an animal or vehicle) for races: _'he raced his three horses simply for the fun of it'_

2. [NO OBJECT, WITH ADVERBIAL] Move or progress swiftly or at full speed: '_I raced into the house.'
__figurative __'she spoke automatically, while her mind raced ahead'_

2.1. Operate or cause to operate at excessive speed: [NO OBJECT]: '_the truck came to rest against a tree with its engine racing'_

2.2. [NO OBJECT] (Of a person’s heart or pulse) beat faster than usual because of fear or excitement.

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/race

A Day at the Races: Dr. Hackenbush






for the racing hearts


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2016)

*cry*



Alexandra said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Για τη λανθασμένη απόδοση του _cry_ από τον Ρώτα:
> ...



Ωραία. Εδώ θα βάλω τη σχετική εγγραφή από το νεότερο ODE:

4 _rare _A pack of hounds: 
he kept a cry of hounds to hunt in the wilderness
With four packs of staghounds, sixteen of foxhounds ... besides not a few of those small cries of beagles, which afford such excellent sport in their way.
It is the only county in which I have heard a pack of hounds called a cry of dogs.
Scent hounds are valued for their sense of smell and are generally used in a pack, known as a cry of hounds.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/cry


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2016)

Εδώ θα ταξιδέψουμε στο παρελθόν, στο 2009, αλλά τώρα το βρήκε η φίλη και το επισήμανε. Και ταιριάζει απόλυτα εδώ γιατί περιλαμβάνει άλμα εις τριπλούν.

Το τριπλούν και βάλε είναι η λέξη *bow*, που από τη μια προφέρεται _μπόου_ και είναι *φιόγκος* και *τόξο* και *δοξάρι*, και από την άλλη προφέρεται _μπάου_ και είναι *υποκλίνομαι* αλλά και *πλώρη του πλοίου*. Τρία ομώνυμα, πολλές σημασίες, δύο προφορές (έτσι μπερδευτήκαμε και με τον Μπόουι ή Μπάουι).

Και αφού είδαμε το τριπλούν, ας έρθουμε στο άλμα. Είναι αυτό που έκανε ο συντάκτης αυτού του παλιού σημειώματος για τον Μαλινόφσκι στην Καθημερινή, όπου κάπου είδε το κλασικό έργο του Φρέιζερ _The Golden Bough_ (μπάου αυτό, εντάξει;), ανέσυρε κάποιο από τα bow που θυμόταν και έτσι ο *Χρυσός κλώνος* έγινε… Χρυσή πλώρη. Άμα δεν ανοίγουμε το λεξικό, τα κάνουμε θάλασσα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2016)

*surgery (politics)*

A political surgery in British politics is a series of one-to-one meetings that a Member of Parliament (MP) may have with his or her constituents, at which a constituent may raise issues of concern, in much the same way that a person may directly consult a GP in his or her surgery (a "surgery" being the term for the GP's workplace, an "office" in American parlance). The issues may relate to local issues (street crime, litter, a request for intervention by the MP on behalf of the constituent with local or national government) or to national policy matters.
It is up to each MP to decide whether they have any surgeries at all or if so, how many and in what locations. MPs often use local party offices, church halls or rooms in public houses as the venues, with a number of surgeries possibly being held at different locations around a constituency. Surgeries are traditionally held on weekends when MPs have returned from sittings of parliament in Westminster.
The number of such meetings can be influenced by whether an MP's seat is considered safe (i.e., in the normal course of events, their party's level of support is such that they cannot lose it in a general election), or marginal (one that can easily be lost). The more marginal the seat, the greater the number of surgeries an MP may choose to have. In addition, how clientelist a political system is impacts on the need for surgeries.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surgery_(politics)

Από τη Magenta: ώρες επαφής ή συνεντεύξεων βουλευτή με τους ψηφοφόρους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2016)

Αναφέρεσαι προφανώς στη χτεσινή είδηση:

The man taken into custody was arrested in Market Street, not far from Birstall Library where Mrs Cox was holding a constituency surgery. 
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-36550304

Στον Σκάι δεν τα είχαν διαβάσει αυτά που έγραψες και η μετάφραση της είδησης λέει:

Η Κοξ εξελέγη για πρώτη φορά βουλευτής στην τοπική περιφέρεια Μπάτλεϊ και Σπεν στις περσινές εκλογές. Το περιστατικό σημειώθηκε κοντά στο ιατρείο που διατηρεί.
http://www.skai.gr/news/world/artic...ismeni-vretanida-vouleutis-apo-pura-agnostou/

Η Κοξ είχε σπουδάσει πολιτικές επιστήμες και οικονομικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2016)

Ναι, σ' αυτή την είδηση αναφέρομαι. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν τους περνάει απ' το μυαλό για να το ψάξουν.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 17, 2016)

Σε μια πιο εύθυμη νότα, το ακόλουθο απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο _Order! Order! A Parliamentary Miscellany_ (2009), του τέως γραμματέα τής Βουλής των Κοινοτήτων και γνωστού μυστακοφόρου Ρόμπερτ Ρότζερς.

NURSING THE CONSTITUENCY

For any modern Member of Parliament, the *constituency* looms very large in his or her life. Its interests and concerns are rarely off the MP's desk; its constituents provide the majority of the postbag; and of course those constituents must be wooed to maximise the chances of re-election. So the prudent MP will spend time holding 'surgeries' to hear constituents' problems, ensuring that constituency cases are effectively dealt with, and that he or she is seen as an assiduous champion. This takes a lot of hard work and not a little diplomacy. It was not always so:

_Gentlemen,
I received yours and am surprised by your insolence in troubling me about the Excise. You know, what I very well know, that I bought you. And I know, what perhaps you think I don't know, you are now selling yourselves to Somebody Else; and I know, what you do not know, that I am buying another borough. May God's curse light upon you all: may your houses be as open and common to all Excise Officers as your wives and daughters were to me, when I stood for your scoundrell corporation.
Yours, etc.,
Anthony Henley_

*Henley was Member of Parliament *for Southampton from 1727 to 1734, and the elder brother of Robert Henley, afterward Lord Chancellor and first Earl of Northington. In 1733, the year before this letter was written, he had eloped with Lady Betty Berkeley, a 15-year-old heiress. The letter was in response to complaints from his constituents about the Excise Bill.

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε εδώ, ένα από τα πρώτα τέτοια λάθη που πρόσεξα ποτέ σε υπότιτλους είναι το _champion_: η γνωστή σημασία «πρωταθλητής» συχνά επισκίαζε την παλαιότερη «υπερασπιστής, υπέρμαχος» (π.χ. _champion of the poor_). Ελάχιστοι το απέδιδαν σωστά, αν και τώρα αυτό φαίνεται να έχει μετριαστεί.



SBE said:


> Μια που λέμε για τους αγρότες που δεν είναι αγρότες, να πω κι εγώ την άλλη λέξη που έχω δει να μπερδεύει, τον μύλο που δεν είναι μύλος αλλά εργοστάσιο.
> Mill 1. a building equipped with machinery for grinding grain into flour.
> 2. a factory fitted with machinery for a particular manufacturing process.



Έχουμε τώρα και τα _diploma mills_:

A *diploma mill* (also known as a *degree mill*) is a company or organization who claims to be a higher education institution but which offers illegitimate academic degrees and diplomas for a fee. These degrees may claim to give credit for relevant life experience, but should not be confused with legitimate prior learning assessment programs. They may also claim to evaluate work history or require submission of a thesis or dissertation for evaluation to give an appearance of authenticity. Diploma mills are frequently supported by accreditation mills, set up for the purpose of providing an appearance of authenticity.


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...
> Έχουμε τώρα και τα _diploma mills_:
> 
> A *diploma mill* (also known as a *degree mill*) is a company or organization who claims to be a higher education institution but which offers illegitimate academic degrees and diplomas for a fee. These degrees may claim to give credit for relevant life experience, but should not be confused with legitimate prior learning assessment programs. They may also claim to evaluate work history or require submission of a thesis or dissertation for evaluation to give an appearance of authenticity. Diploma mills are frequently supported by accreditation mills, set up for the purpose of providing an appearance of authenticity.




*Βιομηχανία πτυχίων*, ωστόσο το «πτυχίων» συνήθως συνοδεύεται και από κάποιον προσδιορισμό, συχνά το «μαϊμού», γιατί η σύμφραση λέγεται και για κανονικά εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα που αντί να παράγουν γνώστες, παράγουν μόνο πτυχιούχους.


Μore degrees than a Russian protractor but not with merit; with demerit:




daeman said:


> ... demeriticon: :down: το ονείδιο


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 22, 2016)

Το ρήμα _bark_ χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως με την κυριολεκτική σημασία «γαβγίζω», αλλά έχει και δευτερεύουσα μεταφορική σημασία «διατάζω ή ρωτώ με δυνατή, κοφτή φωνή». Πολλοί ξένοι το αγνοούν αυτό, όπως ένας δημοσιογράφος τού BBC έμαθε με τον δύσκολο τρόπο στη Βόρεια Κορέα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το ρήμα _bark_ χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως με την κυριολεκτική σημασία «γαβγίζω», αλλά έχει και δευτερεύουσα μεταφορική σημασία «διατάζω ή ρωτώ με δυνατή, κοφτή φωνή». Πολλοί ξένοι το αγνοούν αυτό, όπως ένας δημοσιογράφος τού BBC έμαθε με τον δύσκολο τρόπο στη Βόρεια Κορέα.



Ευχαριστούμε! Δεν την είχα διαβάσει αυτή την ιστορία τρέλας.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ετυμολογίες: (Οι αριθμοί σε [ ] δείχνουν αιώνα εισόδου της λέξης στη γλώσσα.)
> 
> * host *Indo-European *_ ghostis _denoted ‘stranger’. From it were descended Germanic *_ gastiz _(source of English _ guest_), Greek _ xénos _‘guest, stranger’ (source of English _ xenon _and _ xenophobia_), and Latin _ hostis _‘stranger, enemy’. This original meaning is retained in the derived adjective _ hostile _[16], but the noun itself in postclassical times came to mean ‘army’, and that is where (via Old French) English got _ host _‘army’ [13] from. Its main modern sense, ‘large number’, is a 17th-century development. But Latin had another noun, _ hospes _‘host’, which was probably derived from _ hostis_. Its stem form, _ hospit_-, passed into Old French as _ hoste _(whose modern French descendant _ hôte _means both ‘host’ and ‘guest’). English borrowed this in the 13th century, giving it a second noun _ host_, quite distinct in meaning, but ultimately of the same origin. (Other English words that owe their existence to Latin _ hospes _include _ hospice_, _ hospital_, _ hostel_, _ hotel_, and _ ostler_.) But that is not the end of the _ host _story. English has yet another noun _ host_, meaning ‘bread of the Eucharist’ [14]. This comes via Old French _ hoiste _from Latin _ hostia _‘sacrifice, victim’.​



Από τη συζήτηση σε άλλο νήμα θυμήθηκα ένα παράδειγμα παράξενου υποτιτλισμού —ακροβατικού θα έλεγε κανείς— και μάλιστα από οπτικό δίσκο γνωστής ταινίας. Στη φράση "a broil of fume he sends ahead of his host" (το σχετικό κομμάτι ξεκινάει από το 1:42 στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα), η λέξη _host_ χρησιμοποιήθηκε με την έννοια της στρατιάς, αλλά ο υποτιτλιστής, προφανώς γνωρίζοντας μόνο τη συνηθέστερη σημασία τού οικοδεσπότη, έγραψε το εξής: «Με μια έκρηξη καπνού "καλοδέχεται" τον επισκέπτη.»


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Στη φράση "a broil of fume he sends ahead of his host" (το σχετικό κομμάτι ξεκινάει από το 1:42 στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα), η λέξη _host_ χρησιμοποιήθηκε με την έννοια της στρατιάς, αλλά ο υποτιτλιστής, προφανώς γνωρίζοντας μόνο τη συνηθέστερη σημασία τού οικοδεσπότη, έγραψε το εξής: «Με μια έκρηξη καπνού "καλοδέχεται" τον επισκέπτη.»



Alas, there be dragons. Ibi sunt dracones. Dragons and orcs.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2016)

Από το νήμα με την κατά λέξη μετάφραση:



AoratiMelani said:


> Το customer στην έκφραση "*cool customer*" δεν έχει τη σημασία του πελάτη που μάθαμε όλοι ως πρώτη σημασία. Ακόμη και στο σχετικό λήμμα του Wordreference βλέπουμε τη δεύτερη σημασία: άνθρωπος, τύπος. Και όλη μαζί η έκφραση σημαίνει κάτι σαν "είσαι κουλ άτομο" ή "είσαι άνετος τύπος" ή "είσαι ψύχραιμος [άνθρωπος]" - αλλά όχι πελάτης.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 18, 2016)

_File_ δεν είναι μόνο ο φάκελος, είναι και η λίμα - γιατί ακούω σε μεταγλωττισμένη παιδική εκπομπή τον φυλακισμένο να ρωτάει τον επισκέπτη αν είναι κρυμμένος ο φάκελος μέσα στην τούρτα, και κοντεύω να βάλω τα κλάματα :curse: 
Σας χαιρετώ όλους, μου λείψατε


----------



## Earion (Oct 18, 2016)

Κι εσύ μας έλλειψες. Γράφε κανένα γράμμα ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> _File_ δεν είναι μόνο ο φάκελος, είναι και η λίμα - γιατί ακούω σε μεταγλωττισμένη παιδική εκπομπή τον φυλακισμένο να ρωτάει τον επισκέπτη αν είναι κρυμμένος ο φάκελος μέσα στην τούρτα...



Now that's what I'd call "pushing the envelope" in more than one way. Too far, in fact.



dharvatis said:


> _..._και κοντεύω να βάλω τα κλάματα :curse:



Σώπα, καλό μου, μην κλαις, σου έφερα γλυκό:
















—Ο Άβερελ το έγραψε, Τζο. Μην τον αποπαίρνεις πολύ, αφού ξέρεις...
—Μήπως βρήκε κανείς το δόντι μου;
—Ωχ, το μάτι μου!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhNM8H3C3ac


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 19, 2016)

Τι ωραία, συνήλθα  Ευχαριστώ, δαεμάνε!


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2016)

...
Όταν βλέπουμε *marshal*, κοιτάμε μήπως προηγείται το U.S. ή ο τίτλος αναφέρεται στις ΗΠΑ, γιατί άλλο *U.S. Marshal*, δηλαδή *ομοσπονδιακός αστυνόμος* / *σερίφης*, κι άλλο _Field Marshal_, δηλαδή _στρατάρχης_. 

*1.* An officer of the highest rank in the armed forces of some countries:
_[as title] __‘Marshal Tito’_
1.1. _British historical_ A high-ranking officer of state.​
*2.* _*US*_ A federal or municipal law-enforcement officer.
2.1. The head of a police department.​2.2. _North American_ The head of a fire department.​
*3.* An official responsible for supervising sports events, and for controlling crowds in other public events:
_‘ground marshals joined the referee and touch judges in trying to regain order’_

*4. *(in the UK) an official accompanying a judge on circuit to act as secretary and personal assistant.

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/marshal


US Marshal:

The Marshals Service is responsible for apprehending wanted fugitives, providing protection for the federal judiciary, transporting federal prisoners, protecting endangered federal witnesses, and managing assets seized from criminal enterprises. 
...
The Marshals Service also executes all lawful writs, processes, and orders issued under the authority of the United States, and shall command all necessary assistance to execute its duties.


Field Marshal:

The United States has never used the rank of field marshal; however, General Douglas MacArthur was field marshal of the Philippine Army from August 24, 1936, until December 31, 1937.

On December 14, 1944, Congress created the rank of "*general of the army*," a five-star rank equivalent to that of field marshal in other countries. Two days later, George Marshall was promoted to this rank, becoming the first five-star general in American history. A Washington columnist suggested (with tongue in cheek) that Marshall disliked the plan because five stars was the rank of field marshal and the Chief of Staff could then be addressed as "Marshal Marshall."


Στρατάρχης:

*Στις ΗΠΑ, λόγω της ήδη διαδεδομένης χρήσης του όρου «marshal» από την ομοσπονδιακή αστυνομία, προτιμήθηκε ο βαθμός να ονομαστεί General of the Army* (Στρατηγός του Στρατού).





nickel said:


> ...
> Το παρακάτω μού το έστειλαν, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να το αμφισβητήσουμε. Στο τρέιλερ της καινούργιας ταινίας του Σκορσέζε με τον Λεονάρντο Ντι Κάπριο (_Shutter Island, Το νησί των καταραμένων_) ο *U.S. marshal*, αντί για «αστυνόμος» ή «σερίφης», μεταφράζεται «στρατάρχης». ... Στρατάρχη που να επιδεικνύει το σήμα του δεν έχω ξαναδεί.



Άλλο μπάτσος κι άλλο καραβανάς.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 29, 2016)

Ως περιληπτική περιγραφή τής υπηρεσίας αυτής και του χαρακτήρα της, μου άρεσε πολύ η εξής φράση από το άρθρο τής Βικιπαίδειας:

 The Marshals Service is attached to the Judicial branch of government, and is the enforcement arm of the federal courts.

Θυμήθηκα έτσι τον όρο «δικαστική αστυνομία», και μου ακούστηκε εξόχως ταιριαστός για μια τέτοια υπηρεσία· μετά διάβασα πώς χρησιμοποιείται στην Ευρώπη και απογοητεύτηκα. (Επίσης, *police judiciaire [FR>EL]*.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2016)

Περί *μαρσαλαίων και μαρεσάλων λεξιλογήματα* (even Daeman nods) :)

(Από τις πρώτες μου συμβολές στη Λεξιλογία, some eternities ago...)


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> (even Daeman nods) :)



Yes, he does.  And can find all instances that he did it in Lexi, too. 
And wishes it'd happen now because he hasn't slept a wink for more than a couple of days. 
But in that case, no, he didn't. Just did not want to bring that up and muddle things further with marechals and whatnot.
Not wise to marshal all one's forces in the same go, after all. There's always the second wave, as you prove with this post.

When I nod -though not odd- I'll admit with a nod. 
When I don't -not my wont- say a falsehood I won't.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 4, 2017)

*Toddler born with three legs going home to Bangladesh after surgery in Australia* (_BBC News_)

Doctors in Bangladesh had removed part of the leg "but she was still left with a large mass sitting there in her pelvis between her two normal legs", Dr Kimber said. "Because there's part of a twin in there, she had two rectums, two vaginas, potentially two anuses - double bits that were growing into a very abnormal area."

After a lengthy planning process, the team embarked on the surgery in November. They removed the part of the leg that was left behind and carried out reconstruction work to ensure *the little girl was continent* - something that will help her to function much better back at home.

(Έμφαση δική μου.)

Δεν έχω βρει πουθενά τη φράση «το κοριτσάκι ήταν ήπειρος», αλλά δεν θέλει πολύ για να καταλήξει κάποιος μεταφραστής σε μια ευφάνταστη παραλλαγή της. Η λέξη, βέβαια, είναι η αντίθετη της _incontinent_, αν και ομολογώ ότι δεν την έχω ξανασυναντήσει.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 5, 2017)

Μπορεί να την έχεις ξανασυναντήσει στα λατινικά 

Pontius Pilate: I will not have my fwiends widiculed by the common soldiewy. - - Anybody else feel like a little... giggle... when I mention my fwiend... Biggus...
[another guard chuckles]
Pontius Pilate: ... Dickus?
[more chuckling]
Pontius Pilate: What about you? Do you find it... wisible... when I say the name... 'Biggus'...
[chuckle]
Pontius Pilate: ... Dickus?
[both guards chuckle]
Pontius Pilate: He has a wife, you know. You know what she's called? She's called... 'Incontinentia'... Incontinentia Buttocks


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 30, 2017)

Στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο του _Game of Thrones_ γίνεται λόγος για έναν μισθοφορικό στρατό με την ταιριαστή ονομασία _Golden Company_. Όποιο λεξικό κι αν ανοίξουμε, θα δούμε ότι το _company_ έχει πολλές σημασίες: συντροφιά, εταιρεία, λόχος, ομάδα, θίασος... Απ' όλες αυτές, η υποτιτλίστρια διάλεξε τη δεύτερη πιο άστοχη: «συντροφιά»!

Παρεμπιπτόντως, εσείς ποια θα διαλέγατε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, εσείς ποια θα διαλέγατε;



Ο Χρυσός Λόχος είναι λόχος μισθοφόρων.

http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Golden_Company
http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Mercenary#Sellsword_companies
http://wiki.westeros.gr/index.php?title=Χρυσός_Λόχος


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2017)

Χρυσός Λόχος, κατά το Λευκός Λόχος (η αρχή όλου του νήματος βρίσκεται εδώ).


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 31, 2017)

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον «λόχο», αλλά μόνο για διευκόλυνση του τηλεθεατή - αλλιώς, τα επιχειρήματα του Ρογέριου υπέρ της «εταιρίας» σε εκείνο το νήμα είναι πολύ πειστικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Οπότε και «Χρυσή Κομπανία» — αρκεί να μη νομίζει ο άλλος ότι ανεβάζουν παραστάσεις. 

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=κομπανία&sin=all


----------



## oublexis (Jan 9, 2018)

Πρωτότυπο: It can also be used in custody suites for fingerprint recognition.

Ο μεταφραστής:
Μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε υποθέσεις κηδεμονίας για αναγνώριση δακτυλικών αποτυπωμάτων.

Διότι, πώς να σου αφήσουν το παιδί αν δεν σου πάρουν δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα, να ξέρουν ακριβώς ποιος είσαι.

Φυσικά, στο λεξικό, μετά την _κηδεμονία_, υπάρχει και η _προφυλάκιση_ και η _προσαγωγή_.

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/custody


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2018)

Επίσης, αν παραξενευτεί (λέμε τώρα) κανείς και το ψάξει λίγο, βρίσκει τα custody suites απευθείας στη Wikipedia...

Από τα κρατητήρια στον χώρο προσωρινής κράτησης (όχι κέντρο προσωρινής κράτησης, έχει ήδη άλλη έννοια στα ελληνικά).


----------



## antongoun (May 24, 2019)

*access*: όχι μόνο πρόσβαση, αλλά και "ξέσπασμα", "παροξυσμός".


“…he is prone to *accesses *of lust and fits of violence, and endowed with an endless capacity for self-deception.”
«είναι επιρρεπής σε *εκρήξεις *λαγνείας και ξεσπάσματα βίας, και προικισμένος με μια ανεξάντλητη ικανότητα να αυταπατάται».

2a : ONSET sense 2
an access of illness
b : a fit of intense feeling : OUTBURST
If it had been in Tito's nature to feel an access of rage, he would have felt it against this bull-faced accomplice.
— George Eliot
(Webster)

To παράδειγμα από βιβλιοκριτική του Τζ. Μ. Κουτσί, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2019)

Σήμερα θυμήθηκα το *proof*, που δεν είναι μόνο ουσιαστικό αλλά και επίθετο, και μπορεί να έχουμε διατύπωση που να μας μπερδέψει (ή να μπερδέψει τα αυτόματα μεταφραστήρια).

Το επίθετο _proof_, λοιπόν, δεν είναι «απόδειξη» αλλά (αντιγράφω από Magenta):

_επίθ. _απρόσβλητος ή ανθεκτικός (σε..): _the glass is proof against bullets_ το γυαλί είναι αλεξίσφαιρο # ανεπηρέαστος, άτρωτος: _proof against temptation_ άτρωτος στον πειρασμό # αδιαπέραστος, στεγανός: _water-proof material_ αδιάβροχο ύφασμα 

Παίρνω το παράδειγμα από το ODE και το ρίχνω στο γκουγκλομεταφραστήρι:

the marine battle armour was proof against most weapons
https://www.lexico.com/en/definition/proof

και παίρνω:

η θωράκιση της ναυτικής μάχης ήταν απόδειξη κατά των περισσότερων όπλων (!)

Έχει εξόφθαλμο και έχει και παγίδα.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 30, 2019)

nickel said:


> Σήμερα θυμήθηκα το *proof*, που δεν είναι μόνο ουσιαστικό αλλά και επίθετο, και μπορεί να έχουμε διατύπωση που να μας μπερδέψει (ή να μπερδέψει τα αυτόματα μεταφραστήρια).
> 
> Το επίθετο _proof_, λοιπόν, δεν είναι «απόδειξη» αλλά (αντιγράφω από Magenta):
> 
> ...



Και όχι μόνο "απόδειξη" αλλά και "δοκίμιο (τυπογραφικό)".


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2019)

Marinos said:


> Και όχι μόνο "απόδειξη" αλλά και "δοκίμιο (τυπογραφικό)".



Ωραίο! Δυστυχώς, δεν βρίσκω να έχει γράψει κανείς «Πότε να περιμένω τις αποδείξεις του βιβλίου μου;»


----------



## Marinos (Jul 30, 2019)

Αυτό όχι, αλλά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι όποιος έχει υπομονή να ψάχνει θα πετύχει κάποια "διόρθωση αποδείξεων" που δεν θα έχει λογιστικό περιεχόμενο :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2019)

nickel said:


> ...
> Έχει εξόφθαλμο και έχει και παγίδα.



100° *proof*. Χικ!

Everything Good Is Bad - 100 Proof (Aged In Soul)






We both know the difference
Between right and wrong
Life is full of temptation
It's so hard to be strong


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 8, 2019)

Λίγο μπαγιάτικο, αλλά τώρα το θυμήθηκα...

Αλλά σύμφωνα με το Καναδικό Σύνταγμα, η ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση έχει «καθήκον να φιλοξενήσει και να συμβουλευτεί» αυτές τις κοινότητες και να βεβαιωθεί ότι όλοι κάνουν το ίδιο όταν εξάγουν οποιοδήποτε φυσικό πόρο, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του νερού.
– _Doc TV_

Βέβαια η κυβέρνηση του Καναδά δεν «φιλοξενεί» τους αυτόχθονες, εκτός κι αν βρισκόμαστε ακόμα στο 1890. Πρόκειται για το ρήμα «accommodate», όπως φαίνεται στο πρωτότυπο άρθρο της _Γκάρντιαν_:

And, according to the Canadian constitution, the federal government has a “duty to accommodate and consult” First Nations and to make sure other parties do the same when extracting any natural resource, including water, from indigenous land.

Η αρχική σημασία, λοιπόν, είναι πιο κοντά στο «λαμβάνω υπ' όψιν τις ανάγκες τους».

(Η συντάκτρια έχει σκοντάψει και στη μετάφραση του «a First Nations community», αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο να το αναλύσω τώρα και ίσως δεν είναι και το κατάλληλο νήμα.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2019)

Η εικόνα είναι από τη σελίδα της Βικιπαίδειας για τον Αμπού Μπακρ αλ-Μπαγκντάντι. Δεν θα μείνει έτσι για πολύ.







Είναι αντιγραφή από ειδησεογραφικό σάιτ:
https://www.thebest.gr/article/274824-

Αποδίδει το αγγλικό:

Fighters should “embrace the chance and champion Allah’s religion through jihad”, Baghdadi said.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...tes-muslims-to-holy-war-idUSKBN0F64QU20140701

Αλλά *champion* δεν είναι μόνο ο πρωταθλητής. Είναι επίσης: υπέρμαχος, προστάτης, υπερασπιστής. Και το ρήμα (εδώ): μάχομαι για (κάτι), υπερασπίζομαι, προασπίζω, υπεραμύνομαι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2019)

Όσο πιο απλή η λέξη, τόσο πιο μεγάλη η πεπονόφλουδα, γιατί είμαστε σίγουροι ότι την ξέρουμε.

Όπως το ρήμα *dream*, που δεν σημαίνει πάντα "ονειρεύομαι". Μπορεί να σημαίνει φαντάζομαι ή διανοούμαι.
I never dreamed it would come to that. = Ποτέ μου δεν φαντάστηκα ότι θα φτάναμε ως εδώ.
Nobody dreamed a child could have done that = Κανείς δεν διανοήθηκε ότι μπορούσε να το είχε κάνει ένα παιδί.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2019)

Σε χωριστό σημείωμα:

Εκτός από συμμόρφωση, η *compliance* είναι και *ενδοτικότητα* στη Φυσική και την Ιατρική.

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthre...nt-ενδοτικότητα-ενδοτικός&p=281186#post281186


Και από τον τοίχο των GTP, came είναι (και) η μολυβένια βέργα της υαλογραφίας:

*came* (2)
_noun_
Each of a number of strips forming a framework for enclosing a pane of glass, especially in a leaded window.
https://www.lexico.com/en/definition/came

Παραδείγματα από το OED:
1731 Bailey vol. II, Cames, the small slender rods of cast lead of which they make their milled lead for joining the panes or quarrels of glass.    1734 Builder's Dict. s.v. Cames, Their Lead being cast into slender Rods, of twelve or fourteen Inches in Length, are called Cames; and sometimes they call each of those Rods a Came.    1875 Ure Dict. Arts I 677 Cames‥ were formerly called ‘lattices’, and hence leaded windows were termed lattice windows.    1875 Gwilt Archit. §2228 The glazier's vice is for preparing the leaden slips called cames with grooves, etc.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 26, 2019)

Game δεν είναι μόνο το παιχνίδι, αλλά και το θήραμα. Και fair game δεν είναι το τίμιο παιχνίδι, αλλά το επιτρεπόμενο θηραμα.


----------



## presunto (Jun 22, 2020)

Κατ' αρχάς, πρέπει να πω ότι βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον το συγκεκριμένο νήμα.

(Αρκετά) Μικρότερος δεχόμουν κι εγώ αλόγιστα και άκριτα την άποψη περί της "φτώχειας" της αγγλικής γλώσσας. Μόνο όταν άρχισα να διαβάζω συστηματικά κείμενα από την αγγλόφωνη ειδησεογραφία και, αργότερα, όταν άρχισα να παρακολουθώ αγγλόφωνες σειρές, συνειδητοποίησα πως η αγγλική γλώσσα κάθε άλλο παρά φτωχή είναι.

Χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση λέξης που δυσκολεύει στην κατανόηση και τη μετάφραση, τουλάχιστον όταν πρόκειται για σχετικά άπειρους ομιλητές και μεταφραστές αγγλικής, είναι το "*relevant*". Ως πρώτη σημασία του "relevant" κατανοούμε συνήθως το "σχετικός-ή-ο". Όμως, στον καθημερινό λόγο, σε πολιτικά/θεσμικά κείμενα, κ.λπ, το "relevant" πολύ συχνά ταιριάζει περισσότερο νοηματικά στο "επίκαιρος".

Μια άλλη λέξη που μου είχε τραβήξει το ενδιαφέρον είναι το "*angle*". Δεν θα έμπαινα ποτέ στον πειρασμό να αναζητήσω εναλλακτικές της σημασίες, αν δεν τη συναντούσα σε τίτλο διηγήματος που μετέφραζα. Το "angle" συνήθως μας φέρνει κατά νου τη "γωνία". Το "angle" όμως σημαίνει και την "οπτική γωνία". Συγκεκριμένα, στην έκφραση "What's your angle?", ο ερωτών διερευνά τις προθέσεις και τα κίνητρα του ερωτώμενου για κάποια δράση του τελευταίου που μοιάζει κάπως απρόοπτη ή παράδοξη. "Angle", όμως, με κεφαλαίο, είναι και ο "Άγγλος", δηλαδή μία από τις πρωτογερμανικές φυλές που αποίκησαν τη Βρετανία, απ' όπου πήρε και το όνομά της η Αγγλία (Britannica).

Επομένως, όταν κάποιος εκφέρει έυκολες και απαξιωτικές κρίσεις για μία γλώσσα --εν προκειμένω για την αγγλική-- λέγοντας πως, για παράδειγμα, "είναι φτωχή/εύκολη γλώσσα", αυτό μάλλον δηλώνει περισσότερα για την κατανόηση και τη γνώση του ίδιου σχετικά με την εν λόγω γλώσσα, παρά για τη γλώσσα καθεαυτή.

--

Ας αναφέρω ότι με τη λέξη angle έχει ασχοληθεί το παρόν forum ξανά εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2020)

Ο Άντονι Μπλίνκεν μιλάει για τη μητέρα του και λέει: «She’s my greatest champion». Όμως *champion* δεν είμαι μόνο ο πρωταθλητής, η πρωταθλήτρια. Είναι και *ο υποστηρικτής*, *η υποστηρίκτρια*. (Και ο υπέρμαχος.)


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 26, 2020)

Άσχετο: το _A. Blinken_ ακούγεται ακριβώς σαν το _Abe Linkoln_


----------



## Zazula (Nov 26, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> Άσχετο: το _A. Blinken_ ακούγεται ακριβώς σαν το _Abe Linkoln_


_Blinken Park _


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2021)

he preserved his good *humour* ΔΕΝ σημαίνει «διατήρησε το καλό του χιούμορ», αλλά «διατήρησε την καλή του διάθεση»









false friends, faux amis, ψευδόφιλες μονάδες, ψευδόφιλες λέξεις, ψευτοφίλες


Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια




www.lexilogia.gr


----------



## cougr (May 15, 2021)

Explaining fiscal birds and bees to children

Για μια στιγμή την πάτησα με τον παραπάνω τίτλο. Νόμιζα ότι το άρθρο επρόκειτο για τα πουλιά που λέγονται fiscals και για μέλισσες. Το άρθρο όμως ασχολιόταν με χρηματικά/οικονομικά θέματα. Λογικό εφόσον βρισκόταν στο Business section.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2021)

Ανοίγω την τηλεόραση και βλέπω ότι στην ΕΡΤ παίζει _Νίκολας Νίκελμπι_. Έχει αρχίσει κάπου μισή ώρα, οπότε ελπίζω να το δω αργότερα στην Ertflix. Καλό είναι αυτό. Δεν έχω διαβάσει το βιβλίο, οπότε ας δω τουλάχιστον την ταινία. Είναι σ’ ένα σημείο όπου ο Νίκελμπι βλέπει τον Σμάικ να προσπαθεί να διαβάσει το _Pilgrim’s Progress_ του Μπάνιαν (στην ταινία μόνο). Πιάνει το βιβλίο και λέει στον Σμάικ:
Have you read _The Pilgrim's Progress_? 
Του διαβάζει:
The Pilgrim's Progress, by John Bunyan.
«As I walked through the wilderness
of this world, *I lighted on* a certain…»

Μετάφραση αποκάτω: «…*άναψα*».
Δεν χρειάζεται να έχω διαβάσει Μπάνιαν για να ξέρω ότι είναι _*δεύτερη σημασία του light*_. Τι δεύτερη, δηλαδή… Εδώ έχουμε τρία ομώνυμα: τρεις ίδιες λέξεις με διαφορετική προέλευση, με τρεις βασικές σημασίες και κάποιες παράγωγες.
*light (1) φως > φωτίζω, ανάβω > φωτεινός
light (2) ελαφρύς
light (3) πέφτω (πάνω) (προσγειώνομαι, κάθομαι – βρίσκω/βρίσκομαι κατά τύχη)

light on* είναι το τρίτο. Ανοίγω και το _Pilgrim’s Progress_ και βεβαιώνομαι:
As I walked through the wilderness of this world, I lighted on a certain place where was a Den, and I laid me down in that place to sleep: and, as I slept, I dreamed a dream.

Σημείωση:
Βλέπω ότι στην ταινία και σε δύο μεταφράσεις του βιβλίου (μάλλον νεανικές) το όνομα έχει γίνει *Νίκολας Νίκλεμπι*. Όχι, _*Νίκελμπι *_είναι. Το _Νίκλεμπι _είναι γελοιότητα. Κάτι ξέρω άλλωστε, κι από Νίκελ κι από Νίκολας.


----------



## Earion (Aug 8, 2021)

Πολύ ωραία.
Το έργο _Pilgrim's Progress_, μεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά ως "Η πρόοδος του χριστιανού αποδημητού", ή συντομότερα "Χριστιανός αποδημητής", είναι του *Ιωάννου Βουνιάνου*.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 14, 2021)

Χμμ, το _light on_ δεν το είχα ξανασυναντήσει, αλλά θυμίζει το ρήμα _alight_, που αναφέρεται στην αποβίβαση από μέσα συγκοινωνίας.


----------



## cougr (Aug 14, 2021)

Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις οι φράσεις «light on/upon/off» και «alight on/upon/off» είναι συνώνυμες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Χμμ, το _light on_ δεν το είχα ξανασυναντήσει, αλλά θυμίζει το ρήμα _alight_, που αναφέρεται στην αποβίβαση από μέσα συγκοινωνίας.


Εκείνο το _a-_ μπροστά έχει τοπική σημασία και έχει μπει μπροστά και σε άλλα ρήματα όπως _awake_ και _arise_.


----------



## pontios (Aug 15, 2021)

cougr said:


> Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις οι φράσεις «light on/upon/off» και «alight on/upon/off» είναι συνώνυμες.


Οι φράσεις light off και alight off πως μπορεί _να είναι συνώνυμες (συμφωνώ ,με τις περιπτώσεις του on/upon);_
το _alight off _το συνδέω με το "descend from" (a bus, etc..), και το _light off _με το "set something alight" (fireworks, etc..).


----------



## cougr (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi pontios, 
admittedly it's largely redundant these days but from time to time I'll come across someone who uses it in this way.
There's also few instances of this usage in the KJV.


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2021)

Και το _light off_ πιο πιθανό στη λογοτεχνία είναι να το βρεις, μάλλον την παλιότερη, όπως π.χ. _The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_: 
They was all a-horseback; he lit off of his horse and got behind a little woodpile, and kep' his horse before him to stop the bullets; but the Grangerfords stayed on their horses and...



"lit off his horse" - Google Search


----------



## cougr (Aug 15, 2021)

intr.v. light·ed or lit (lĭt), light·ing, lights

1. To get down, as from a vehicle or horse; dismount.








lighted


Definition, Synonyms, Translations of lighted by The Free Dictionary




www.thefreedictionary.com





And a few examples:

- Genesis 24:64, KJV: "And Rebekah lifted up her eyes, and when she saw Isaac, she lighted off the camel."

- 1 Samuel 25:23 KJV: And when Abigail saw David, she hasted, and lighted off the ass, and fell before David on her face, and bowed herself to the ground...

- so that Sisera lighted down off his chariot, and fled away on his feet.

-...before she lighted off the beast on which she rode....

- As I lighted off the bus after my 30-minutes journey...

- “Ah, pardon me.” The man lighted off the balustrade and clasped his hands behind his back. “My name is Liam, and I believe you called.


----------



## pontios (Aug 15, 2021)

Αν μιλάμε για παλαιότερες και λογοτεχνικέες χρήσεις, τότε, ναι, έχετε δίκιο.


----------



## pontios (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks, guys.
This forum is (and its active members are) lit.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 27, 2021)

Το _industry_ δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει, ε;

Ευρύτατα γνωστή σημασία: «βιομηχανία».
Λιγότερο γνωστή σημασία: «εργατικότητα» (βλ. επίθετο _industrious_).

Όπως συμβαίνει συχνά, η συνήθης σημασία είναι και η πιο πρόσφατη, που έχει καταφέρει να επισκιάσει την κατά πολλούς αιώνες αρχαιότερη αρχική. Λατινικής αρχής, η λέξη εμφανίζεται στο πρωτότυπο και σε πολλά οικόσημα —ή ενδεχομένως «δημόσημα», από τη στιγμή που αναφερόμαστε σε πόλεις— όπως αυτό του αγγλικού λιμανιού του Μπρίστολ, όπου το σύνθημα στην κορδέλα αποδίδεται ως «με αρετή και εργατικότητα».


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Jan 2, 2022)

Σε ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο πάρτι τις προάλλες, καθώς κουβεντιάζαμε με μια φίλη, μου είπε ότι λαχταρά τα spotted dicks. Αφού είδε ότι ξαφνιάστηκα μου εξήγησε ότι εννοούσε το παρακάτω.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2022)

cougr said:


> Σε ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο πάρτι τις προάλλες, καθώς κουβεντιάζαμε με μια φίλη, μου είπε ότι λαχταρά τα spotted dicks.


Υπάρχει και ειδικότητα «dick spotter» αφού.


----------



## SBE (Jan 6, 2022)

cougr said:


> Σε ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο πάρτι τις προάλλες, καθώς κουβεντιάζαμε με μια φίλη, μου είπε ότι λαχταρά τα spotted dicks. Αφού είδε ότι ξαφνιάστηκα μου εξήγησε ότι εννοούσε το παρακάτω.


Γλυκό με σταφίδες, δηλαδή.
Μην ανησυχείς, και οι ίδιοι οι Άγγλοι κάνουν πλάκα με το όνομα του εδέσματος.





BBC NEWS | UK | Wales | Pudding renamed Spotted Richard







news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 8, 2022)

SBE said:


> BBC NEWS | UK | Wales | Pudding renamed Spotted Richard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το παραπάνω κατάφερα κάπως να το διαβάσω «Spotted Dichard».


----------



## SBE (Jan 10, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το παραπάνω κατάφερα κάπως να το διαβάσω «Spotted Dichard».


Spotted pilchard?


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2022)

Μία φωτογραφία αξίζει όσο τουλάχιστον τρεις λέξεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 14, 2022)

Όπως σχολίασε και κάποιος κάπου, _Do not go gentle into that good night.._.


----------



## cougr (Jan 15, 2022)

dharvatis said:


> Όπως σχολίασε και κάποιος κάπου, _Do not go gentle into that good night.._.


Εφόσον το ανέφερες έπρεπε να το βάλω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2022)

*Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί, αν μπορεί να κάνει έκκληση γι' αυτό...*

Σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες (εγώ το είδα στα... μεζεδάκια):

Το είπε ο Άντι Μάρεϊ για τον Novax Djokovic.
I don't know what route he goes down, if he can *appeal *that...








Andy Murray laments "unfortunate" saga as Novak Djokovic's visa revoked again


Former world No. 1 Andy Murray has looked kindly on former rival Novak Djokovic, who looks poised to launch one final appeal to play the Australian Open after being deported for a second time




www.mirror.co.uk





appeal = έκκληση | έφεση | γοητεία ...


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 15, 2022)

nickel said:


> *Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί, αν μπορεί να κάνει έκκληση γι' αυτό...*
> 
> Σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες (εγώ το είδα στα... μεζεδάκια):
> 
> ...



Έλα όμως που "εκκαλώ" ακόμα σήμερα σε πειθαρχικοδικαστικές περιστάσεις σημαίνει κάνω έφεση

εκκαλώ: (νομ.) κάμνω έφεσιν δικαστικής αποφάσεως, εφεσιβάλλω
έκκλησις: (νομ.) έφεσις
(Σταματάκος, Λεξικόν της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσης)


----------



## cougr (Jan 15, 2022)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί, αν μπορεί να κάνει έκκληση γι' αυτό...


Ίσως εννοούν την μόνη οδό έκκλησης που απομένει ακόμα για τον Νόνακ...μια ύστατη έκκληση προς τον Θεό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2022)

nickel said:


> *Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί, αν μπορεί να κάνει έκκληση γι' αυτό...*
> 
> Σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες (εγώ το είδα στα... μεζεδάκια):
> 
> ...


To θέμα δεν είναι πόσες σημασίες έχει κάποια λέξη σε οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα, αλλά τι δουλειά έχουν να νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν τον αυτοσχέδιο μεταφραστή αυτοί που ξέρουν μόνο μία από αυτές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2022)

Στα μαύρα για τους Εργατικούς χρόνια στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο (με το ΔΝΤ και τις απεργίες των ανθρακωρύχων, που έφεραν τη Θάτσερ και 18 χρόνια Συντηρητικών), το 1978 για την ακρίβεια, οι Συντηρητικοί κυκλοφόρησαν μια πολύ πετυχημένη αφίσα με το σύνθημα *Labour isn’t working *— ένα εύστοχο λογοπαίγνιο βασισμένο σε διπλές σημασίες: «Οι εργάτες δεν δουλεύουν ή δεν έχουν δουλειές» και «Το κόμμα των Εργατικών δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό». 








Labour Isn't Working - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Υποσημείωση: Οι Εργατικοί τούς χρωστούσαν μια απάντηση από τότε και βρήκαν τώρα την ευκαιρία με τα πάρτι του Μπόρις.


----------



## cougr (Jan 17, 2022)

Άργησαν λιγάκι να απαντήσουν οι Εργατικοί αλλά τελικά το πέτυχαν ωραία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2022)

Μακρά μνήμη λέγεται αυτό; Ή μήπως καλύτερα «τους το 'χαν μανιάτικο»;


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2022)

Δεν ξέρω αν το κρατούσαν μανιάτικο ή το κρατούσαν μπαγιάτικο...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 18, 2022)

Σύμφωνα με τον Σκάι, η νέα πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου δήλωσε ότι «Η Ευρώπη έχασε έναν ηγέτη, εγώ έχασα έναν φίλο, η δημοκρατία έχασε έναν *πρωταθλητή*». Φυσικά η κ. Μετσόλα έγραψε _champion_, και στον Σκάι δεν αναρωτήθηκαν τι να σημαίνει άραγε _πρωταθλητής της δημοκρατίας_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2022)

*Abysmal *δεν είναι μόνον ο αβυσσαλέος, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και ο απίστευτα κακός, ο υπερβολικά κακού επιπέδου ή προδιαγραφών, ο άθλιας ποιότητας.


----------



## pontios (Feb 18, 2022)

luck out​
phrasal verb
If you luck out, you get some advantage or are successful because you have good luck.
[mainly US, informal]
Was he born to be successful, or did he just luck out?

So, if you've "lucked out" it doesn't mean you're "out of luck" or you've "run out of luck" ... it's the opposite, in fact.


----------



## cougr (Feb 18, 2022)

pontios said:


> So, if you've "lucked out" it doesn't mean you're "out of luck" or you've "run out of luck" ... it's the opposite, in fact.


In fact, there are still many people, particularly oldies, that use it to mean what one would've thought it might mean, ie. "out of luck". I'm guessing that in days gone by (do you have any very old dictionaries?) it used to mean exactly that but then somehow morphed into its opposite meaning, so that nowadays "luck into" and "luck out" are used synonymously. Perhaps the reasoning behind it goes something like: by virtue of luck one gets out of a precarious or miserable situation.


----------



## cougr (Feb 18, 2022)

Just found the wiki entry which states that in Australia and Britain it means "unlucky" or "unfortunate" etc.




__





luck out - Wiktionary







en.wiktionary.org





So perhaps it's just one of those terms that are used differently across continents.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 18, 2022)

Όταν κοτζάμ ΕΛΟΤ δεν ξέρει ότι *cable *δεν είναι μόνο το καλώδιο αλλά και το συρματόσχοινο / η ντίζα, τι να πει πια κανείς;


----------



## cougr (Feb 18, 2022)

dharvatis said:


> αλλά και το συρματόσχοινο...


Το οποίο πολλά λεξικά το δίνουν ως πρώτη σημασία. 
Η λ. cable υπάρχει κι ως ρήμα.


----------



## pontios (Feb 19, 2022)

cougr said:


> Just found the wiki entry which states that in Australia and Britain it means "unlucky" or "unfortunate" etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quoted the* more commonly used *American idiom which (surprisingly to us Aussies and anyone who would encounter it for the first time) unambiguously means "in luck."
I wonder why I bother posting sometimes (I'm starting to develop a persona non grata complex - and I just made that up, before anyone feels the need to correct me ).


----------



## cougr (Feb 19, 2022)

Pontios,
You were uncharacteristically brief with your post #94, so I just thought I'd clarify that the term has a dual and opposite meaning, in case some readers may have gotten a different impression.



pontios said:


> I'm starting to develop a persona non grata complex


I can just picture this being taken up by the folk over at DSM and entered into the next edition of the publication as their newly diagnosed psychological fad.
In any case, rest assured that you're definitely a persona grata.


----------



## pontios (Feb 24, 2022)

*rake* (noun)

1. an implement equipped with projecting prongs to gather material (such as leaves) or for loosening or smoothing the surface of the ground (τσουγκράνα)

2. inclination from the perpendicular, especially the overhang of a ship's bow or stern or inclination from the horizontal. The angle of slope.

3. a dissolute person (ο ακόλαστος)


----------



## cougr (Feb 25, 2022)

Το _plumbing _δεν σχετίζεται πάντα με τις σωληνώσεις και τα υδραυλικά.

*Plumbing *(finance)
a system that allows information, money, etc. to move easily from one place to another: *Efficient banks* are an essential part of the financial plumbing of any developing country


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2022)

young Turks = νεαροί Τούρκοι
*Young Turks* = 1. Νεότουρκοι 2. νέοι με ανατρεπτικές ιδέες.
Για την τρίτη σημασία θα ήθελα πολύ να δω κι άλλες εύστοχες προτάσεις.

*Young Turk*
noun
1 A member of a revolutionary party in the Ottoman Empire who carried out the revolution of 1908 and deposed the sultan Abdul Hamid II.
1.1 A young person eager for radical change to the established order.
_the Young Turks of the Faculty demolished the idea of the self
Hague and Portillo were the young Turks of the latter Tory years.
It's a young Turk trying to replace the old-established star._








Dictionary.com Is The World's Favorite Online Dictionary


Dictionary.com is the world's leading online source for English definitions, pronunciations, word origins, idioms, Word of the Day, and more.




www.lexico.com


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2022)

Δεν περίμενα ότι θα χρειαζόταν αυτό, αλλά είδα κάπου να γράφεται ότι παρ' όλη την αρρώστια της Ελισάβετ θα γίνουν κανονικά όλοι οι βασιλικοί *αρραβώνες*. All royal engagements.
Πολλοί αρραβώνες στη βασιλική οικογένεια της Αγγλίας; Υποθέτω αφορούν όλα τα ανήλικα της οικογένειας, γιατί οι ενήλικες είναι όλοι παντρεμένοι. Με ποιες χώρες άραγε θέλουν συμμαχίες, που παντρεύουν τα παιδιά τους τόσο μικρά;

*engagement*
1. a formal agreement to get married (αρραβώνας)

2. an arrangement to do something or go somewhere at a fixed time (κοινωνική υποχρέωση)

​


----------



## Earion (Feb 27, 2022)

nickel said:


> young Turks = νεαροί Τούρκοι
> *Young Turks* = 1. Νεότουρκοι 2. νέοι με ανατρεπτικές ιδέες.
> Για την τρίτη σημασία θα ήθελα πολύ να δω κι άλλες εύστοχες προτάσεις.


ατίθασα νιάτα ; οργισμένα νιάτα ;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2022)

nickel said:


> young Turks = νεαροί Τούρκοι
> *Young Turks* = 1. Νεότουρκοι 2. νέοι με ανατρεπτικές ιδέες.
> Για την τρίτη σημασία θα ήθελα πολύ να δω κι άλλες εύστοχες προτάσεις.
> 
> ...





Earion said:


> ατίθασα νιάτα ; οργισμένα νιάτα ;



Ο ορισμός μιλά καθαρά για «ριζοσπάστες νέους», πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2022)

*magazine *= (1) περιοδικό (2) γεμιστήρας όπλου. Επιπλέον: (3) αποθήκη πυρομαχικών και (4) (ραδιοφωνικό ή τηλεοπτικό) μαγκαζίνο.

Αλλά στην εφημερίδα διαβάσαμε: «Έβγαινα για περιπολία μερικές φορές με δύο μόνο περιοδικά».
(Και δεν εννοεί για χαρτί για σκούπισμα.)

Κάποιο αγανακτισμένο μέλος του Facebook (ο Zazula μας) γράφει εδώ:



__ https://www.facebook.com/serafeim1/posts/10159248613332772


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 17, 2022)

Η λέξη *vet *μπορεί να σημαίνει *κτηνίατρος *(veterinarian) αλλά μπορεί να σημαίνει και *βετεράνος *(veteran).
Οπότε, προσοχή στο συγκείμενο. Μιλάω ως παρ' ολίγον παθούσα.


----------



## cougr (Apr 27, 2022)

Ah, the alluring notes of the mesmerising oud.

Το oud στην παραπάνω πρόταση δεν αναφέρεται στο ούτι- το γνωστό λαουτοειδές παραδοσιακό όργανο- αλλά σε μια αρωματική ρητίνη που εξάγεται από δέντρα του γένους ακουιλαρία (aquilaria) και χρησιμοποιείται ως συστατικό στην αρωματοποιία.









Fougere Oud


Oud - also named Agarwood - is one of the most exclusive raw materials in perfumery, coming from a tropical evergreen tree called the Agar tree. When certain fungi grow on this tree, the tree naturally responds by releasing a resin which gives rise to the formation of resinous heartwood, known...




dossier.co





ΥΓ: Ο διορθωτής έβρισκε λάθος το ακουιλαρία (ίσως και να έχει δίκιο) αλλά τι νομίζετε μου αντιπρότεινε;... σκουλαρίκια.

ΥΓ2: Παρατηρώ ότι το oud (η ρητίνη) συχνά μεταφράζεται ως ούτι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2022)

cougr said:


> ΥΓ: Ο διορθωτής έβρισκε λάθος το ακουιλαρία (ίσως και να έχει δίκιο) αλλά τι νομίζετε μου αντιπρότεινε;... σκουλαρίκια.


Ξυλαλόη, ίσως;


----------



## cougr (Apr 27, 2022)

nickel said:


> Ξυλαλόη, ίσως;


Ίσως, όμως θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι αντιστοιχεί επακριβώς στην ονομασία aquilaria. Στα αγγλικά πάντως, το aloeswood είναι μία από τις εναλλακτικές ονομασίες του oud και αναφέρεται συγκεκριμένα στο αρωματικό και ρητινώδες ξύλο που βρίσκεται μέσα στον πυρήνα των διάφορων δέντρων του γένους aquilaria.


----------



## SBE (Apr 29, 2022)

Μπα, δε νομίζω ότι θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο. 




Και εδώ


----------



## cougr (Apr 30, 2022)

Άρα, 
-ξυλαλόη > agarwood, aloeswood, oud κ.α.
-Aquilaria > Αετόξυλον


----------



## cougr (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Marinos (Jul 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553317162986635264


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 20, 2022)

Earion said:


> Colour βεβαίως, εκτός από το χρώμα, είναι και η σημαία. Να μη σταματάμε στην πρώτη σημασία...


Ευκαιρία να καταγραφεί κι εδώ, λοιπόν. Άλλωστε προκύπτουν και μερικές ενδιαφέρουσες φράσεις από τη σημασία αυτή του _colours_, που ανάγονται στην εποχή των ιστιοφόρων.

Ένα πλοίο που ήθελε να πλησιάσει κάποιο άλλο, χωρίς να εγείρει υποψίες για τους σκοτεινούς του σκοπούς, συχνά αντικαθιστούσε τη σημαία του με μιαν άλλη, που ανήκε σε δύναμη ουδέτερη ή φιλική προς τον στόχο.* Όταν όμως το πλοίο ήταν πια ήταν έτοιμο να επιτεθεί, ήταν υποχρεωμένο από τη ναυτική νομοθεσία και παράδοση να υψώσει την πραγματική του σημαία, αποκαλύπτοντας έτσι τις προθέσεις του. (Οι πειρατές δεν ήταν απαραίτητα εξίσου έντιμοι, αλλά υψώνοντας την πειρατική σημαία πριν επιτεθούν, έδιναν στη λεία τους την ευκαιρία να παραδοθεί αμαχητί ώστε να γλυτώσει τα χειρότερα.) Από αυτή την πρακτική έμεινε η φράση *show one's true colours*, που χρησιμοποιείται για κάποιον που αποκαλύπτει τον πραγματικό του εαυτό ή σκοπό.

Αντίστοιχα, για να παραδοθεί ένα πλοίο έπρεπε να υποστείλει τη σημαία του, και από εκεί λοιπόν προκύπτει μια άλλη φράση, η *nail one's colours to the mast*: καρφώνοντας τη σημαία στον ιστό, το πλήρωμα δυσχέραινε την υποστολή της και επομένως την παράδοση στον εχθρό, δηλώνοντας ξεκάθαρα τη βούλησή του να πολεμήσει μέχρι τέλους. (Η σύγχρονη, μεταφορική χρήση της φράσης αναλύεται εδώ.)

Σε αντίθεση βέβαια μ' εκείνη του ηττημένου, η σημαία του νικητή συνέχιζε να κυματίζει υπερήφανα μέχρι την επιστροφή στη βάση του, και η θριαμβευτική εμφάνιση ενός τέτοιου πλοίου μάς έδωσε τη φράση *with flying colours*, που χρησιμοποιείται για μια προσπάθεια που στέφθηκε με επιτυχία.





* Η προσέγγιση υπό ψευδή σημαία ονομάστηκε _false flag_, μια φράση που εξακολουθεί μέχρι σήμερα να υποδηλώνει τακτικές εξαπάτησης, αν και η ακριβής σημασία έχει μετατοπιστεί κάπως. Ως «false flag operation» αναφέρεται πλέον μια στρατιωτική επιχείρηση, συχνά επιθετική, που δημιουργεί εσκεμμένα την εντύπωση ότι εκτελέστηκε από κάποιον άλλο. Σκοπός της είναι συνήθως είτε να προκαλέσει τον αντίπαλο και να τον εξαναγκάσει ν' αντιδράσει, είτε να λειτουργήσει ως πρόσχημα για να επιτεθεί ο εκτελεστής της επιχείρησης χωρίς να φαίνεται ότι το έπραξε απρόκλητα (σε περίπτωση που έστρεψε την επιχείρηση εναντίον του εαυτού του).


----------



## cougr (Nov 27, 2022)

Head cheese (also spelled headcheese, aka. brawn) = πηχτή ή τσιλαδιά ( Κρήτη) και ζαλατίνα (Κύπρο).








Head cheese - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Κάτι παρόμοιο είναι και το _aspic:
- a clear savory jelly (as of fish or meat stock) used as a garnish or to make a meat, fish, or vegetable mold








Definition of ASPIC


asp… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com




_


----------

